

Ask HN:Resource to learn "web development" independent of a language/framework - codegeek

Can you guys suggest some good resources (online/offline) to learn web development which is more focussed on the concepts,workflow etc of a web application and not just using a specific language/framework ?<p>For example, I want to learn the <i>core</i> and <i>depth</i> of:<p>- How do components of a typical web app architecture interact and what they really mean? Things slike client, server, databases etc.<p>- Specifications such as WSGI,cgi etc ?&#60;p&#62;- All about sessions including client side, server side, best practices ,cookies etc.<p>- Request, response and how they really work (again independent of a specific language).<p>Basically, the depth of building web apps not just high level frameworks etc. Just wondering if there is a good resource. Not interested in front end design though. I already know enough to build CRUD apps (i use python/flask specifically) but really want to get into more depth.
======
hugorodgerbrown
I'm afraid I can't help on this one, but it is a great question. I used to run
internal classes on precisely this subject as we had a lot of junior devs
coming in who knew this framework or that framework and really had no idea how
the web actually works. (Unfortunately the content I used was left at that
company.)

One thing I would emphasise is the importance of HTTP - and whilst I wouldn't
recommend anyone actually reading a formal spec from beginning to end, if you
really do understand request-response mechanics it will underpin everything
else you learn (which is essentially how to process requests and generate
responses).

~~~
codegeek
Definitely. Those are the kind of things I am interested in. The more I use
frameworks and read the source code, the more intrigued I get to get into the
depth of the mechanisms. http is surely a key topic.

